

Stack overflow meetup - kracekumar

http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2011/03/stack-overflow-meetups-april-6/<p>In what all cities across the world SO meetup is happening and when ?
======
jaredsohn
These meetups happened a year ago (note that date for blog post is 2011)

~~~
kracekumar
Yes correct, here is the updated link. <http://www.meetup.com/stackoverflow/>

